

Thirty Women In Tech Below Thirty - DSK007
http://www.businessinsider.com/30-important-women-30-or-under-in-tech-2013-4?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=10%20Things%20In%20Tech%20You%20Need%20To%20Know&utm_campaign=Post%20Blast%20%28sai%29%3A%2010%20Things%20You%20Need%20To%20Know%20This%20Morning#

======
mnicole
Possibly a little OT, but am I the only one tired of "Under 30" lists? We
already have a problem with ageism in this industry and when it comes to
women, I think we're really doing a disservice to those who have long been in
the field (and dealing with the problems that brings) but haven't gotten the
recognition they deserve.

~~~
eplanit
Yes, I'm tired of all these race-, gender-, socioeconomic-, geographical-, and
age-based perspectives altogether.

~~~
coldtea
And why limit it to humans? And to Tech?

"30 general things in various sectors"

would be a much better article.

(Come to think of it, the count should be open ended too. So just "Things in
sectors" will do).

~~~
illuminate
Just think of how many pages such an article could be bloated out to!

------
create_account
Ha, Bashir got funding from Jack Dorsey because he's her boyfriend (or was, at
one time, anyway).

------
moheeb
Damn I was hoping they were all named Helen.

------
dbg31415
Ha, this list has an unsurprising lack of blonde chicks.

~~~
golgo13
And I was completely surprised to see OAG under the article, as well.

